# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy gắn linh kiện điện tử chạy Mach3 thành công

## duyvinh101

Rất vui - rất vui - rất vui....     
Cũng khá là mệt các bác ạ. Sau 2 năm 6 tháng chiến đấu thì em cũng cò cưa song 1 dây chuyền lắp dáp bo mạch điện tử. 90% là em tự cò cưa trừ những bộ phận cần sự chính sác cao     
Em làm dc 4 cái máy là máy in kem hàn printer. Máy máy gắn linh kiện điện tử Mounter. Lò hàn linh kiện dán Reflow. Lò hàn nhúng

Khó nhất là máy gắn linh kiện. Máy dc điều khiển bằng phần mềm mach3 cnc

Máy điều khiển bằng 5 trục. Trục X Y Z điều khiển các trục như máy phay. Thêm trục xoay A. Trục điều khiển cuộn dây hút solenoi để gẩy vỏ liệu B.



Các trục em dùng dây đai chuyền động  để giảm giá thành. Trục X Y dùng driver im483 mua của bác minhdt. Các trục khác em dùng các loại driver nhỏ. Có cái nào em dùng cái đó
Máy của em có kích thước 600×600× chiều cao 400. Máy nặng gần 1 tạ. Máy em 90% làm lấy  nên ko tốn kém
Từ khi làm máy bỏ bê vợ con. Nghĩ cũng tội. Nhưng mà đã đầu tư rồi thì phải làm cho đến cùng các bác ạ.
Hình thức máy của e tuy ko đẹp nhưng cũng đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu công việc.
Cách đây hơn 2 năm về trc. Bắt đầu gây ý tưởng. Thời đó em ko biết vẽ autocad và vẽ inventor đâu ạ. 

Cũng nhờ có các bác tiền bối đi trc chỉ bảo nên em cũng cố gắng học hỏi. Em cũng chỉ biết về điện thôi. Làm điện tử là ngành trái chuyên môn của em. Còn cơ khí là may ngày trc e đi làm nghề tiện và phay 1 năm 6 tháng khi đi xuất khẩu lao động khi về vn thì vào làm cty điện tử của samsung được hơn 5 năm. Nên em quyết định làm con máy lai này và đã thành công.

Sản phẩm đầu tay của em đây ạ. Chính  là bo mạch mach3 cnc. 










Mục đich là em muốn tiếp thêm sức mạnh cho cnc việt nam hùng mạnh hơn nữa ạ và cũng chính là để cám ơn các bác trên điễn đàn. Mong các bác ủng hộ ạ
đoạn video test máy trc đây của em đây ạ





8
Bác nào muốn giao lưu liên hệ sdt 01637952868

----------

aiemphuong, anhcos, biết tuốt, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, duonghoang, elkun24, Gamo, garynguyen, hoangmanh, itanium7000, khoa.address, ktshung, kzam, mactech, manipul, Mạch Việt, Minh Phi Nguyen, minhdt_cdt10, motu, mr.trinhly, Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen, Nguyen Tuan, nhatson, ntd1081, Ona, sondv, TigerHN, trongbim, Tuanlm, Tuấn, VanToan234

----------


## kzam

Dùng Mach3 gắn linh kiện, kinh điển quá!!!

----------


## biết tuốt

cho đoạn cờ níp đi bạn

----------


## duyvinh101

> cho đoạn cờ níp đi bạn


vâng bác. em gửi ở trên rồi ah

----------


## vufree

> vâng bác. em gửi ở trên rồi ah


Bác chia sẻ cách làm được không ạ? thấy thích quá mà không biết bắt đầu từ đâu. Thanks

----------


## duyvinh101

Lúc mới bắt tay vào làm thì em suy nghĩ là nên làm cái máy gắn linh kiện điện tử trc. Nó là cái máy quan trọng nhất để làm ra 1 sản phẩm. Em viết toàn bộ lệnh chạy của mach3 bằng excel. Hình thức máy thì em tham khảo trên mạng. Đến bây giờ nhìn lại em cũng ko nghĩ mình làm dc nhiều thế. Em nghĩ bác vufree nêu muốn làm thì nên bắt đầu từ những cái nhỏ nhất. Em đi làm cty đi làm ca nên mỗi ngày em cũng cố bỏ ra 2h để làm máy. Mệt lắm nhưng tại nó ngấm vào máu rồi em cứ làm thôi. Bác máu làm thì cứ làm đi thôi

----------

CKD, Gamo, InfoMRO, kzam, ngocdong2001, Tuấn, vufree

----------


## Gamo

Bác giới thiệu em cách làm hệ thống đầu hút linh kiện đi. Em chờ lão Nhật Sơn đẹp giai ế vợ chỉ mà lão ấy cho em leo cây 5-6 năm nay rồi

Với lại cái reflow oven thì bác dùng controller gì?

----------


## CKD

Cụ Gà quen cụ Linh mấy năm roài ta?

----------


## duyvinh101

> Bác giới thiệu em cách làm hệ thống đầu hút linh kiện đi. Em chờ lão Nhật Sơn đẹp giai ế vợ chỉ mà lão ấy cho em leo cây 5-6 năm nay rồi
> 
> Với lại cái reflow oven thì bác dùng controller gì?



Em chỉ có cái sơ đồ như vầy thôi ah. Sơ đồ trên là sơ đồ nội bộ của cty em đấy ah. Cái đầu hút linh kiện có kích thước lớn bé ra sao  thì tùy vào linh kiện cần hút





Sơ đồ điều khiển khí hút làm việc độc lập với mach3 các bác nhé. Cb là cảm biến. H là khí hút. N là khí đẩy. Khi ra vị trí hút liệu gặp cb trục thì hút 2 đầu. Khi ra gắn linh kiện thoát khỏi vị trí có cb trục. Khi này 1 trong 2 đầu cắm xuống chạm cảm biến cb1 hoặc cb2 sẽ ngắt khí hút và bơm khí đẩy tách linh kiện khỏi đầu hút. Nói chung chưa dc ưu việt nhưng đủ dùng ạ. Hiện tại e đã cho 2 đầu hút làm việc độc lập với nhau rồi ạ để chánh tốn khí nén khi hút liệu
Reflow thì đơn giản thôi bác. Em dùng 1 con rơ le nhiệt gắn vào 1 bản nhôm để hàng trong lò. Khi đạt 250 độ tự ngắt. Khi giảm xuống 220 độ thì cho quạt thổi mát hạ nhiệt lò. Nguyên tắc làm việc là thổi khí nóng qua mai so thổi vào bản hàng FPCB theo kiểu đối lưu khí
Nếu bác muốn điều khiển nhiệt chính xác thì dùng cục role nhiệt có điều chỉnh. Em ít tiền đành làm vậy thôi

----------

Gamo, InfoMRO, nhatson, QuyND, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## vufree

> Lúc mới bắt tay vào làm thì em suy nghĩ là nên làm cái máy gắn linh kiện điện tử trc. Nó là cái máy quan trọng nhất để làm ra 1 sản phẩm. Em viết toàn bộ lệnh chạy của mach3 bằng excel. Hình thức máy thì em tham khảo trên mạng. Đến bây giờ nhìn lại em cũng ko nghĩ mình làm dc nhiều thế. Em nghĩ bác vufree nêu muốn làm thì nên bắt đầu từ những cái nhỏ nhất. Em đi làm cty đi làm ca nên mỗi ngày em cũng cố bỏ ra 2h để làm máy. Mệt lắm nhưng tại nó ngấm vào máu rồi em cứ làm thôi. Bác máu làm thì cứ làm đi thôi


Cái Mình mù mờ là chỗ này nè Bác. chế cái máy thì Mình làm máy phay mach3 nhiều rồi, nhưng làm sao lập trình cho Nó chạy tới hút linh kiện rồi chạy lại vị trí bỏ linh kiện... huhuh... chưa biết phải nàm thao...

----------


## nhatson

> Bác giới thiệu em cách làm hệ thống đầu hút linh kiện đi. Em chờ lão Nhật Sơn đẹp giai ế vợ chỉ mà lão ấy cho em leo cây 5-6 năm nay rồi
> 
> Với lại cái reflow oven thì bác dùng controller gì?


ủa, kiu mua đầu juki roài mà ta

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh - cụ NS tuyệt vời quá

----------


## anhcos

Bác haloi này luyện công ở đâu mới xuống lúi thì phải.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

> ủa, kiu mua đầu juki roài mà ta


Dạ em đùa ấy mà... tại đầu Juki đắt quá, em nhìn giá xong chạy mất

----------


## elkun24

Phải đăng nhập để chúc mừng bác  :Big Grin:  Em đang lên kế hoạch làm thì đã thấy bác làm xong rồi. Bác có zalo cho em xin em có thể học tập thêm kinh nghiệm ko ạ ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## duyvinh101

> Phải đăng nhập để chúc mừng bác  Em đang lên kế hoạch làm thì đã thấy bác làm xong rồi. Bác có zalo cho em xin em có thể học tập thêm kinh nghiệm ko ạ ?


Em dùng zalo bác nhé. Sdt 01637952868

----------


## duyvinh101

Đầu hút nàu của yamaha cũng đắt lắm ah. Đắt nhất là 200usd. Cái ít nhất cũng 150usd tùy độ khó của đầu hút

----------


## duyvinh101

> Cái Mình mù mờ là chỗ này nè Bác. chế cái máy thì Mình làm máy phay mach3 nhiều rồi, nhưng làm sao lập trình cho Nó chạy tới hút linh kiện rồi chạy lại vị trí bỏ linh kiện... huhuh... chưa biết phải nàm thao...



Bác coi thử đoạn lệnh em viết bằng excel
Em làm 1 lần duy nhất thôi. Dùng các lệnh trong excel

Bác phải có đầy đủ các thông tin điền vào bảng này
Pick là hút. Mount là tọa độ gắn. Head setting cài đặt làm việc bằng đầu hút nào. Hight chiều cao hút hoặc gắn linh kiện. Feeder set no hút linh kiện ở vị trí nào. Píck index khoảng cách linh kiện 
Nếu bác thông thạo excel thì tạo gcode sẽ ko gặp khó khăn đâu ạ.

Hình ảnh cty em dag làm đây ạ
1 dàn máy gắn linh kiện cho các dòng điện thoại của samsung

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

cụ có giàn cơ roài, hôm nào đổi qua openpnp sẽ dở vất vả hơn, em nghĩ vậy

http://openpnp.org/

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Đầu hút nàu của yamaha cũng đắt lắm ah. Đắt nhất là 200usd. Cái ít nhất cũng 150usd tùy độ khó của đầu hút


ông gà ổng ... gà thôi ợ, đầu juki tàu tầm 300k thoai ợ
cái đầu gắn nozzel nếu ko thay tự động thì rẻ, còn thay nozzel tự động thì hơi mắc tầm 2t vnđ

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## duyvinh101

Vâng bác. Em làm song rồi nếu ko em cũng đổi ạ

----------


## duyvinh101

> ông gà ổng ... gà thôi ợ, đầu juki tàu tầm 300k thoai ợ
> cái đầu gắn nozzel nếu ko thay tự động thì rẻ, còn thay nozzel tự động thì hơi mắc tầm 2t vnđ



Đầu hút của cty em đây ạ

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

> Đính kèm 57629
> Em chỉ có cái sơ đồ như vầy thôi ah. Sơ đồ trên là sơ đồ nội bộ của cty em đấy ah. Cái đầu hút linh kiện có kích thước lớn bé ra sao  thì tùy vào linh kiện cần hút
> Đính kèm 57630
> Sơ đồ điều khiển khí hút làm việc độc lập với mach3 các bác nhé. Cb là cảm biến. H là khí hút. N là khí đẩy. Khi ra vị trí hút liệu gặp cb trục thì hút 2 đầu. Khi ra gắn linh kiện thoát khỏi vị trí có cb trục. Khi này 1 trong 2 đầu cắm xuống chạm cảm biến cb1 hoặc cb2 sẽ ngắt khí hút và bơm khí đẩy tách linh kiện khỏi đầu hút. Nói chung chưa dc ưu việt nhưng đủ dùng ạ. Hiện tại e đã cho 2 đầu hút làm việc độc lập với nhau rồi ạ để chánh tốn khí nén khi hút liệu


Em kết cách thiết kế đầu hút của bác ghia... bác có thể giới thiệu cái đầu hút đầu tiên trong hình làm như thế nào được ko?

Với lại hệ thống của bác có thay đầu hút tự động được ko? Dây linh kiện em vẫn chưa hiểu cách bác kéo như thế nào?

----------


## duyvinh101

Chia sẻ hình ảnh 1 cái đầu hút cho các bác nào muốn làm


Của bác gamo đây nhá. Bác nhìn vào cả chỗ lắp đầu hút nữa nhé. Máy em ko có thay đầu hút tự động. Tất nhiên thay dc nhưng ko cần thiết bác ah

----------

CKD, daomanh_hung, Gamo, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## accanywhere

ngưỡng mộ ban này quá

----------


## 4fun

> Rất vui - rất vui - rất vui....     
> Cũng khá là mệt các bác ạ. Sau 2 năm 6 tháng chiến đấu thì em cũng cò cưa song 1 dây chuyền lắp dáp bo mạch điện tử. 90% là em tự cò cưa trừ những bộ phận cần sự chính sác cao     
> Em làm dc 4 cái máy là máy in kem hàn printer. Máy máy gắn linh kiện điện tử Mounter. Lò hàn linh kiện dán Reflow. Lò hàn nhúng
> Đính kèm 57568
> Khó nhất là máy gắn linh kiện. Máy dc điều khiển bằng phần mềm mach3 cnc
> Đính kèm 57569
> Máy điều khiển bằng 5 trục. Trục X Y Z điều khiển các trục như máy phay. Thêm trục xoay A. Trục điều khiển cuộn dây hút solenoi để gẩy vỏ liệu B.
> Đính kèm 57570
> Đính kèm 57571
> ...





> Đính kèm 57629
> Em chỉ có cái sơ đồ như vầy thôi ah. Sơ đồ trên là sơ đồ nội bộ của cty em đấy ah. Cái đầu hút linh kiện có kích thước lớn bé ra sao  thì tùy vào linh kiện cần hút
> Đính kèm 57630
> Đính kèm 57631
> Đính kèm 57632
> Đính kèm 57633
> Đính kèm 57634
> Sơ đồ điều khiển khí hút làm việc độc lập với mach3 các bác nhé. Cb là cảm biến. H là khí hút. N là khí đẩy. Khi ra vị trí hút liệu gặp cb trục thì hút 2 đầu. Khi ra gắn linh kiện thoát khỏi vị trí có cb trục. Khi này 1 trong 2 đầu cắm xuống chạm cảm biến cb1 hoặc cb2 sẽ ngắt khí hút và bơm khí đẩy tách linh kiện khỏi đầu hút. Nói chung chưa dc ưu việt nhưng đủ dùng ạ. Hiện tại e đã cho 2 đầu hút làm việc độc lập với nhau rồi ạ để chánh tốn khí nén khi hút liệu
> Reflow thì đơn giản thôi bác. Em dùng 1 con rơ le nhiệt gắn vào 1 bản nhôm để hàng trong lò. Khi đạt 250 độ tự ngắt. Khi giảm xuống 220 độ thì cho quạt thổi mát hạ nhiệt lò. Nguyên tắc làm việc là thổi khí nóng qua mai so thổi vào bản hàng FPCB theo kiểu đối lưu khí
> Nếu bác muốn điều khiển nhiệt chính xác thì dùng cục role nhiệt có điều chỉnh. Em ít tiền đành làm vậy thôi


cám on b chia sẻ nhé

----------


## hanasimitai

Dự là nhatson nhìn rất thèm?

----------


## anhcos

Bác cho luôn cái webcam vào mach3 luôn bằng plugin của mach3 hay bác tự viết đấy. Trông máy làm việc quá pro.

----------


## duyvinh101

> Bác cho luôn cái webcam vào mach3 luôn bằng plugin của mach3 hay bác tự viết đấy. Trông máy làm việc quá pro.


Dùng luôn plugin của phần mềm mach3 bác nhé. Viết cho lâu mà mất công bác ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hay quá bác ơi. 
Cám ơn bác nhiều.
Mấy cha tập trung vô chế máy gắn linh kiện đi.
Có mấy bộ thụt xoay hút trên máy juki

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Cao thủ ko bằng tranh thủ hả?

----------


## duyvinh101

Chia sẻ sơ đồ làm lò hàn linh kiện dán của em. Em thíc dùng rơ le. Bác nào thíc mạch điện tử thì vẽ lại nhé theo nguyên lý như của em

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## duyvinh101

Sơ đồ điều khiển dòng điện cấp cho tải. Áp dụng cho điều khiển nhiệt độ bể hàn dc nhé. Hoặc điều khiển nhiệt độ lò hàn linh kiện dán....

----------

CKD, Gamo, Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

----------


## uongquocthai

> Đính kèm 57576
> Đính kèm 57577


Bác có thể chỉ e làm cái bàn hàn chì này ko, e chuyên ngành điện tử nên ko rành cơ khí lắm, nhưng e làm ở cty cơ khí. Nếu được bác có thể cho e xin bản vẽ để e nhờ ng ta làm đc ko.
Với lại cái tấm film đục lỗ sẵn để đặt lên kéo chì, cái tấm đó bác làm thể nào hay đặt ở đâu làm vậy bác.

----------


## hatien

> Rất vui - rất vui - rất vui....     
> Cũng khá là mệt các bác ạ. Sau 2 năm 6 tháng chiến đấu thì em cũng cò cưa song 1 dây chuyền lắp dáp bo mạch điện tử. 90% là em tự cò cưa trừ những bộ phận cần sự chính sác cao     
> Em làm dc 4 cái máy là máy in kem hàn printer. Máy máy gắn linh kiện điện tử Mounter. Lò hàn linh kiện dán Reflow. Lò hàn nhúng
> Đính kèm 57568
> Khó nhất là máy gắn linh kiện. Máy dc điều khiển bằng phần mềm mach3 cnc
> Đính kèm 57569
> Máy điều khiển bằng 5 trục. Trục X Y Z điều khiển các trục như máy phay. Thêm trục xoay A. Trục điều khiển cuộn dây hút solenoi để gẩy vỏ liệu B.
> Đính kèm 57570
> Đính kèm 57571
> ...


giao diện mach3 ở đâu đẹp vậy a

----------


## hatien

board mach3 bán giá sao vậy a

----------


## caothu

quá đỉnh,em cho a e trên này xin toàn bộ thuyết minh,sơ đồ bản vẽ,tài liệu đi e

----------


## audiophilevn

> quá đỉnh,em cho a e trên này xin toàn bộ thuyết minh,sơ đồ bản vẽ,tài liệu đi e


người ta mất bao công sức nghiên cứu mà dễ dàng chia sẻ free vậy sao?

----------


## caothu

> người ta mất bao công sức nghiên cứu mà dễ dàng chia sẻ free vậy sao?


Ý là sao?muốn ĐÚT TIỀN mới có hàng hả?

----------


## mactech

> Ý là sao?muốn ĐÚT TIỀN mới có hàng hả?


Theo tôi bác dùng từ quá nặng ở thớt bác chủ muốn chia sẻ. Nếu bác muốn sao không liên hệ trực tiếp số của bác ấy. Người làm kỹ thuật không phải lúc nào cũng đánh  đồng với tiền bạc.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Cai thủ nên thay đổi cách xưng hô cho hợp với ngôn ngữ diễn đàn hơn ạ. Em thấy mấy lần cụ kêu người khác là " em ". Giọng có cái vẻ như là bề trên  thế nào ý ạ

----------


## hung1706

Người ta bỏ 2 năm 6 tháng ra nghiên cứu thì tốn tiền nên thương mại là chuyện Bình Thường. 
Chưa kể nếu thương mại cũng phải đăng ký SHTT và kiểm định VV...cũng phải bỏ tiền ra chớ.
Chưa kể lấy của người ta hô biến thành của mình rồi mang đi thương mại là chuyện bình thường như cơm bữa thì dại gì mà share không không như vậy ?

Em cũng mê mấy dạng đề tài như bác duyvinh đang làm và chúc bác sớm thương mại thành công ạ !

----------

TigerHN, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Xin lỗi, mình có ý kiến thế này. Không phải ý kiến về máy của chủ thớt mà ý kiến về thái độ xin & cho.

1. Việc xin là chuyện bình thường, không phải chỉ riêng người Việt mà thấy cả thế giới đều vậy. Trong các chia sẻ của mình trên net (diễn đàn, facebook & youtube) thì có rất nhiều người xin  :Big Grin:  cả dùng tiếng latin + tiếng tượng hình.
2. Cái mà mình ghét nhất không phải là bị xin. Vì cái mình làm hữu dụng và có ích thì mới được xin. Cái làm mình khó chịu nhất là thái độ (cách) xin và thái độ sau khi xin không được  :Big Grin: . Điển hình là project Ảduino THC cũng như vài project trên Ảduino khác mình có chia sẻ source với nhiều bạn ở Nga và một số bạn dùng chữ tượng hình mà không rỏ là ở đâu. Và như đã nói, quan trọng là ở cách xin  :Big Grin: 
3. Vài cái Khó chịu kế tiếp là mấy bạn kỹ thuật, xin của mình xong lại bán cho người khác và xác giới thiệu với khách hàng là sản phẩm mồ hôi nước mắt của họ bla bla. Vấn đề không phải ở chổ tiền, mà là quyền tác giả phải được tôn trọng.

----------

Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen, TigerHN

----------


## duyvinh101

Thưa các bác là cái máy này cũng ko có gì là quá đặc biệt đâu ạ. Hiện giờ em đang nâng cấp máy dùng phần mềm mới open pnp. Nghe có vẻ rất hiệu quả. Em giờ đang nâng cấp. Cái này khó hơn mach3 nhiều lần. Em chia sẻ ít hình ảnh cho các bác nào muốn tham khảo

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## duyvinh101

Khi nào song em up tiếp ạ
Bác nào có ý định giao lưu làm máy liên hệ em. Em cũng đang tìm hiểu lĩnh vực mới này. Cũng mong dc học hỏi từ các bác

----------


## lethanhtungnb89

chào bác chủ. 
Bác cho em hỏi con cnc này phần dây dai có cần phải song song ko bác, giống như hình em khoanh đỏ ý bác.

----------


## duyvinh101

Song song dc là tốt nhất ạ

----------


## lethanhtungnb89

> Song song dc là tốt nhất ạ


bác cho em hỏi nếu không song song thì có chính xác ko? và cần pải hiệu chỉnh j để nó chính xác?

----------


## duyvinh101

Cũng ko sao đâu bác nhé. Ko ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác đâu ạ. Ảnh hưởng chút thẩm mỹ thôi ạ

----------


## duyvinh101

Nhớ lại 1 số kỷ niệm khi làm máy. Đi hỏi người khác khổ thật.

----------


## sieunhim

> Nhớ lại 1 số kỷ niệm khi làm máy. Đi hỏi người khác khổ thật.


cảnh này e gặp rất nhiều và bị hoài  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Cố gắng lên DUY VINH ơi, tự mình mày mò mới rõ được giá giá trị của kiến thức và sự kiên trì.  Chúc thành công

----------

duyvinh101

----------


## CKD

> Nhớ lại 1 số kỷ niệm khi làm máy. Đi hỏi người khác khổ thật.


Kiểu này thì, không ít lần mình vẫn vòng vo hoặc từ chối thế này.
Không phải ai hỏi mình đều không muốn trả lời. Cụ thể là không ít bác trên này buôn dưa qua điện thoại bất kể ngày đêm với mình.

Những trường hợp thế này thường ít khi nhận được câu trả lời thỏa đáng.
1. Lần đầu liên lạc, mà không giới thiệu tên tuổi, quen biết thế nào.
2. Không trình bày rỏ mục đích hỏi, hoặc vòng vo để né tránh mục đích thật của việc đang làm.
3. Bất kể ngày giờ. Nhiều bạn alo cho mình lúc nữa đêm gà gáy.
4. Khi mình đề xuất, đặt câu hỏi trên diễn đàn, mình tham gia trả lời ngay để nhiều người khác cùng tìm hiểu, cùng trao đổi thì bảo phiền hà bla bla.

Chưa hết. Có những cái mang tính trí tuệ, hoặc tốn rất nhiều công sức để khám phá ra. Muốn hỏi để áp dụng vào sản phẩm, phục vụ khách hàng, thu lúa dìa. Nhưng mặc nhiên không muốn chia sẻ lợi ích, chỉ muốn miển phí. Và trên hết như trên, mới lần đầu giao tiếp, không giới thiệu bản thân, đã muốn phục vụ free thì xin biến  :Smile: 

Ai cũng có quyền xin và yêu cầu free từ người khác.
Nhưng nhận được cái gì thì tùy. Vậy nên đừng trách người khác khi không được phục vụ free.

----------

Gamo, Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## nnk

> Kiểu này thì, không ít lần mình vẫn vòng vo hoặc từ chối thế này.
> Không phải ai hỏi mình đều không muốn trả lời. Cụ thể là không ít bác trên này buôn dưa qua điện thoại bất kể ngày đêm với mình.
> 
> Những trường hợp thế này thường ít khi nhận được câu trả lời thỏa đáng.
> 1. Lần đầu liên lạc, mà không giới thiệu tên tuổi, quen biết thế nào.
> 2. Không trình bày rỏ mục đích hỏi, hoặc vòng vo để né tránh mục đích thật của việc đang làm.
> 3. Bất kể ngày giờ. Nhiều bạn alo cho mình lúc nữa đêm gà gáy.
> 4. Khi mình đề xuất, đặt câu hỏi trên diễn đàn, mình tham gia trả lời ngay để nhiều người khác cùng tìm hiểu, cùng trao đổi thì bảo phiền hà bla bla.
> 
> ...


Cái này chính xác nè, tui kinh doanh cũng bị, alo tư vấn tá lả trên trời dưới đất xong máy thì tự nhập/tự làm cho rẻ hoặc "chỗ abc giá rẻ hơn nè anh", xong 10g đêm chạy hàng bị lỗi tự nhiên liên hệ kêu chỉ, kiểu này thì nẽt cho lẹ

----------

spkt2004, thuhanoi

----------


## anhduy0410

Nhìn đã mắt quá bác ơi  :Wink:

----------

